

Google now for iOS is a huge slap in the face to android users - adriennemarie
http://pocketnow.com/2013/04/29/google-now-slaps-android-users

======
tehwebguy
No it's not, it's just a really clear picture of Android fragmentation,
unfortunately.

That said, I can see why he's pissed.

